

Remind HN: RTP Hackers & Founders this Friday  SplatSpace in Durham - mindcrime

Hey guys, this is just a reminder that the RTP Hackers &#38; Founders meetup will take place at SplatSpace (http://www.splatspace.org/), starting at 6:30pm (Eastern Daylight Time), Friday May 13, 2011.<p>The old submission can be found here: 
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2521615<p>The event can also be found at meetup.com: http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-Founders/events/17569181/<p>I hope you'll join us!
======
mindcrime
Clickable:

SplatSpace: <http://www.splatspace.org/>

Old submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2521615>

Meetup page: <http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-Founders/events/17569181/>

